# Rallycross TT setup questions



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a 2000 Audi TT Quattro that has a completely stock suspension, I want to do some scca rallycross events but I am unsure what my plan of attack should be, any advice is welcomed!


----------



## tfifeco (Aug 4, 2014)

AudiMan365 said:


> I have a 2000 Audi TT Quattro that has a completely stock suspension, I want to do some scca rallycross events but I am unsure what my plan of attack should be, any advice is welcomed!


for starters
1. upgrade front control arms with the MCPi Defcon and new race bushing
2. a good set of Coilovers to allow adjustable ride height and dampening
3. upgrade rear sway bar

you will probably need to do some research to make sure you get the right stuff for you car, I have the 02 Audi TT Quattro, when I bought my car 2 years ago everything was stock and the car proved to me to have quite a bit of understeer and overall poor handling. I upgraded everything I listed above plus quite a bit more upgrades and the handling now is absolutely awesome, like night and day. the three items I listed above I believe gave me my biggest improvements.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Like everything SCCA, the first mod to do is to get a rulebook and make it your bible. Once you have determined what class you want to compete in, build and modify to the rule. One of the most common mistake I see as an SCCA racer is people that modified things in their car that land them in classes where they have no chance of being competitive (basically ruining the car's competitiveness independent of driver's ability). 

Now, once you have decided what class you want to be, let us know and we'll be able to guide you with modification choices. There is always stock class where you can your feet wet with your car as is (in stock form except for tires). 

For prepared and modified classes, I will say that an inverted monotube coilover is the only smart choice for rallycross. Due to the rough nature of the surfaces and the fact McPherson's strut bodies support the weight of the car and associated loads, regular coilovers will take a beating and fail quickly. I can help you out with super beefy custom rear adjustable lateral lateral links that will take the abuse, I've helped some rally 4motion cars with those and they have survived 15 ft jumps. 

Besides that, I would suggest to make sure to that every joint in the suspension is fitted with fresh bushings and that everything is in good mechanical order. However, like I mentioned you need to decide where you want to run the car before you can start playing with stuff.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Skidplates front and rear to protect the gas tanks as well as the engine and axles. Be ready to fix stuff. Coils as Max said would not be a good choice for this application. My cage builder does Rally America, they use beef up control arms and mount points and use the highest factory suspension. The radiator on our cars sits low when you compare to a WRX and can get destroyed pretty quick.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Good point on the skidplate Noah, I know they're allowed in the front to protect the engine bay from stock classes-up, but legality would need to be confirmed for the rear (depending on the class). I think the best thing for the OP is to decide where he wants to compete and go from there. Here is a link to the 2014 rulebook (start focussing on the class allowances starting on p27):
http://scca.cdn.racersites.com/prod/assets/2014 RallyCross Rules.pdf

PS: there are good inverted monotubes from Bilstein for our cars, so I wouldn't totally rule coilovers out. Just stay away from the inferior options that populate the market (basically almost everything that's not Bilstein inverted mono based).


rallycross calls for beefed up struts up front where the strut carries all the loads, inverted design is the name of the game if you want coilovers to survive the abuse. This is one my Bilstein-based inverted front struts:


----------



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

So after reading through the rules I think that rally prepared is the class I'm going to go for


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

For sure read up on the allowable modifications for the class. Personally I am not sure the TT platform is really cut out for it going against the Subaru's, Evo's and even conventional Quattro cars like the A4 or older 4k's and such.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

AudiMan365 said:


> So after reading through the rules I think that rally prepared is the class I'm going to go for


Ok, that opens the door for a serious build process as there is quite a bit to be done to get the car sorted to the standard of that class. 

I would start with the easy stuff that will give you a gain in performance:
TIRES, TIRES, TIRES (yes, they're that important), ECU tune, Haldex tune which is a must for what you're doing, intake mod (badger5 tip with 42 DD intake recommended). Coilovers and other suspension bits (go as suggested in my other post). 

Then transition to the bigger, more involved and costly things:

Front and rear limited slip differentials. A custom exhaust. The exhaust rule allows for a turbo-back ending behind the driver, but a cat must be in place. I would get a DP, convert to a single high flow cat, and end it with a modular turn-out so the exit can be flipped away from the meter at the track. This combo will provide the best performance, but also save quite a bit of weight. Custom skidplates front and rear. Diesel geek makes one for the front of the TT but it's more for crankcase scraping crowd, it weighs a ton and not really geared for Motorsports. 

Good luck and take your time to do it right. Developing a car to the rules for SCCA competition takes time and money, don't rush things just to get them done, you'll end up having to do them over in the long run. I have been building my TT for years and I still haven't got into the drivetrain because I want it to be done properly (the best lsd combo, custom gearing, etc.)


----------



## drewgroopman (May 21, 2006)

rallycross is stupid and a complete waste of time.
it's only for pussies who think it makes them a race car driver.
don't waste your money.
find an empty field to go drive around in.
it's the same thing and it's free!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

drewgroopman said:


> rallycross is stupid and a complete waste of time.
> it's only for pussies who think it makes them a race car driver.
> don't waste your money.
> find an empty field to go drive around in.
> it's the same thing and it's free!


Although internally I feel that this comment should just be glossed over as someone not educated enough to articulate a valid argument, you don't find me posting about you being a mouth breather that is unable to formulate proper sentences. Why not find something valid to say before wasting everyone's time. After all, without constructive back and forth talks about the merit, or lack thereof, of a particular decision, then what is the point of this place? 

i.e. you typed a silly comment. 
destructive opinions that offer no real input are a waste of time.
quit trolling.
get a life.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Although internally I feel that this comment should just be glossed over as someone not educated enough to articulate a valid argument, you don't find me posting about you being a mouth breather that is unable to formulate proper sentences. Why not find something valid to say before wasting everyone's time. After all, without constructive back and forth talks about the merit, or lack thereof, of a particular decision, then what is the point of this place?
> 
> i.e. you typed a silly comment.
> destructive opinions that offer no real input are a waste of time.
> ...


But it's all about that mad-tyte stance, bro. 


So far, this thread is very informative, and I'm interested to learn about rallycross setups, even if I never do it. Far better than reading about airride/wheel fitment threads. :beer:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Agreed. I was trying not to go there because truthfully, I'm sort of in the middle. Performance, good factory-ish looks with minimal wheel gap are what I go for but jumping in a thread that contains valuable information to those interested in this subject to call those people p****es is just pathetic.


----------



## AudiMan365 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks guys, so I realize most coilovers will lower my car...isn't that the opposite direction I should be going?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

I would suggest looking at some of the FWD rally suspensions from what Ford does with its spec Fiesta's using the Bilsteins. Team O'Neil rally school is a good thing to check out how try set stuff up and or go do an event using their cars. Good way to get your feet wet prior to buying any parts.


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

I know this is digging up a long dead thread, but in case anyone needs this information later on, I thought I would add some.

I run a Mk. 4 GTI (2005), in the Modified Front class in Rallycross. We swapped in a 225 Q engine because I bought a rolling chassis, and built up the car I wanted. 

My wife decided to run with me, but by the end of the first season, decided she wanted something with normal seatbelts and air conditioning, that was more relaxed to drive. I run race seats, 6 point belts, and so on, so its not lady friendly.

We bought her a 2000 Audi 180 Hp Q-C; and are currently building that for her to run next season in SA class, where she can be competitive, and enjoy herself.

The shop installed R32 springs, which gave the car some lift in the front and heavier spring rates, without being uncomfortable or raising the front too high. 

I also run R32 springs in the front, but run custom made, custom valved reservoir shocks and rally rated springs in the back built by Hot-Bits.

On her TT, we are going to try R32 rear springs as well, but we think the TT might actually be heavier in the rear than the R32, so it might go back to stock after testing ride heights both ways.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

i have heard good things about these guys,and their spring for rally

http://giantkillerracing.net/

priced very well, and heard they will work with you, to make your set up just how you want.
i was planning on buying a set for my winter beater/daily A4, since our winters can be pretty hectic, yet fun in the mountains.


----------

